# Bait Bait and more Bait for sale



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

Bait for sale

we are at 5800 Commerce dr Milton FL
850.316.6940

Cigar Minnows. $2.50lb 5# box
Sardines $2.00lb 5# box
Squid $2.00lb 5# box
Large Menhaden $1.25lb 5# box
Small Menhaden $2.50 5# box
Ribbonfish $2.50 each
Ballyhoo $1.50 each*
Spanish Mackrel $3.50 each
Mullet $1.50 each
Bluefish $3 each

Tuna Chunk Chum $2.50lb
Menhaden Chum $2.00lb
Trawl Chum $1.50lb

Menhaden Oil $30 gal



Monday thru Friday 8-5pm and Saturdays 8-12pm


----------

